# I Hate The New Windows Background.



## newtekie1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok, I know it isn't really the end of the world.  But, I'd just like to say that I hate the new default background in Windows 10 1903.  The old default Windows 10 background, the dark blue one, was the only default Windows background I ever liked.  In fact, on all my computers I just left it because I liked it so much.  But the new one burns my eye it's so bright blue. Sorry, rant over.

Luckily I copied the old background from another computer so I'll always have it.  Screw you Microsoft!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't understand. It is easy to change. Does it even deserve a rant?


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 24, 2019)

Err, which background is this? I just re-installed 1903 (still waiting on 1909) and I got that bright 3D Windows logo that's oriented to the right-side of the screen.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 24, 2019)

its a low quality background, you can tell by checking the picture quality, the blue one i guess, not sure if its only me, bceouse i used demo version, you need to pay for fullhd backgournd res maybe, no?! it doesnt matter tho, i just replace it with wlakingdead background fullhd, fixed


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2019)

I really wish MS would take a page out of Apples book and give us some really stunning pictures. I really liked the ones in other windows versions and the themes too.

But this new stuff from Windows 8 onward is garbage.

I dont hate the default windows background, its neutral at best. But I do wish they would atleast include something a bit more interesting.


----------



## lmille16 (Oct 24, 2019)

I just abuse the living heck out of sites like InterFaceLift and create a rotating desktop slideshow. Most of mine are serene nature pics, so I get my moment of zen even at my desk.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2019)

Try this:









						Wallpaper Engine on Steam
					

Use stunning live wallpapers on your desktop. Animate your own images to create new wallpapers or import videos/websites and share them on the Steam Workshop!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 24, 2019)

https://wallpapercave.com/wp/wp2754931.jpg
		


the only background you will ever need.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm using their Porsche GT2 theme and the wallpaper cycles different beauty shots. Try it out, I'm sure you'll find a theme to suit.


----------



## candle_86 (Oct 24, 2019)

Forget it I use blue rivets tiled like a boss


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't understand. It is easy to change. Does it even deserve a rant?



The only thing that makes it a little harder is the image is just gone.  If you didn't know about it before hand, or didn't have any other machines running the older version of Windows 10, the old wallpaper is just gone.  Sure, I can change the wallpaper easy enough, but I like the old default Windows 10 one, so why waste time hunting for something else I like.



Cheeseball said:


> Err, which background is this? I just re-installed 1903 (still waiting on 1909) and I got that bright 3D Windows logo that's oriented to the right-side of the screen.



This is the wallpaper I hate:



This is the wallpaper I really like:




potato580+ said:


> its a low quality background, you can tell by checking the picture quality, the blue one i guess, not sure if its only me, bceouse i used demo version, you need to pay for fullhd backgournd res maybe, no?! it doesnt matter tho, i just replace it with wlakingdead background fullhd, fixed



They include a 4k version of the wallpaper, but it isn't used by default.  The default version that is uses look ok on 1080p screens, but the 4k version looks better on higher resolution screens.



thesmokingman said:


> I'm using their Porsche GT2 theme and the wallpaper cycles different beauty shots. Try it out, I'm sure you'll find a theme to suit.



I actually use an SR71 on my work computer.  But I'm usually using my home computer in the dark, which is probably why I like the darker default Windows 10 background on my home computers.  When I booted up 1903 on my home computer, in my dark office, the new background was so bright my eyes actually hurt.  It was like the moment someone flips on the light in a dark room.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 25, 2019)

The last windows wallpaper i ever stuck with for a loooooong time was the WindowsXP one.






I stuck with it for a long time but eventually had my anime wallpapers because thats what you do when youre like 12-15 years old.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2019)

Let's be fair here. I sympathize for you even as someone that doesn't use the default.

I won't be that guy that downloads some wallpaper programs because that's just not my thing. I set it to rotate a folder I designate for backups.

But even for people like me that have custom ones even that sucks, curating wallpapers is time consuming. Im picky and for the most part they MUST be dark.

I feel for you bro.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 25, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I really wish MS would take a page out of Apples book and give us some really stunning pictures. I really liked the ones in other windows versions and the themes too.
> 
> But this new stuff from Windows 8 onward is garbage.
> 
> I dont hate the default windows background, its neutral at best. But I do wish they would atleast include something a bit more interesting.



Windows 9x, 2000, XP and Windows 7 all had at least a few pictures and even patterns available for use as wallpapers right after install. Heck, Bing changes wallpapers every single day and quite a few of them are, perhaps not stunning but, at the very least, rather nice to look at... they could simply pick a few and add them to the W10 installer...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Windows 9x, 2000, XP and Windows 7 all had at least a few pictures and even patterns available for use as wallpapers right after install. Heck, Bing changes wallpapers every single day and quite a few of them are, perhaps not stunning but, at the very least, rather nice to look at... they could simply pick a few and add them to the W10 installer...



I made a script to copy and convert the lock screen wall papers. Honestly I wish they would do something like that for the wallpapers


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 25, 2019)

Apparently its a big deal for some users, enough to where there are guides to getting the old wallpapers back.









						How to Get Windows 10’s Old Default Desktop Background Back
					

Windows 10’s May 2019 Update features a new, brighter default desktop background. It looks great—with the new light theme. If you use Windows 10’s dark theme, you’ll probably want a darker background.




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 25, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't understand. It is easy to change. Does it even deserve a rant?



I have some really beautiful nature and space 1440p backgrounds I can share wtih ya'll if you like


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 25, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't really the end of the world.  But, I'd just like to say that I hate the new default background in Windows 10 1903.  The old default Windows 10 background, the dark blue one, was the only default Windows background I ever liked.  In fact, on all my computers I just left it because I liked it so much.  But the new one burns my eye it's so bright blue. Sorry, rant over.
> 
> Luckily I copied the old background from another computer so I'll always have it.  Screw you Microsoft!


my background is playboy playmates x3.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 25, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> my background is playboy playmates x3.




i like to limit my exposure so the the real thing makes my eyes go wide 

fyi mods, we are talking about cameras, he has a really weird model from Olympus.  I'm talking about a new Canon lens


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2019)

First world problems.

A guide? Really? 

I dont even know what to say.

Fresh air is good. So is sunshine.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 25, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Ok, I know it isn't really the end of the world.  But, I'd just like to say that I hate the new default background in Windows 10 1903.  The old default Windows 10 background, the dark blue one, was the only default Windows background I ever liked.  In fact, on all my computers I just left it because I liked it so much.  But the new one burns my eye it's so bright blue. Sorry, rant over.
> 
> Luckily I copied the old background from another computer so I'll always have it.  Screw you Microsoft!


you have a pic of it, show us


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 25, 2019)

these are my favorite wallpapers


----------



## Vario (Oct 25, 2019)

I just have a black screen.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 25, 2019)

Vario said:


> I just have a black screen.



you are boring, look at those images I posted!  GLORIOUS!


----------



## Flanker (Oct 25, 2019)

I use Dynamic Theme


----------



## candle_86 (Oct 25, 2019)

Better question is why is it important. When I'm using my system i have a program up usually chrome or a games,when not in use it's locked, who just steers at the desktop


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 25, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I really wish MS would take a page out of Apples book and give us some really stunning pictures. I really liked the ones in other windows versions and the themes too.
> 
> But this new stuff from Windows 8 onward is garbage.
> 
> I dont hate the default windows background, its neutral at best. But I do wish they would atleast include something a bit more interesting.



I just use spot light or whatever it's called.  Good enough.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I just use spot light or whatever it's called.  Good enough.



Thats what I use, for lock screen as well. I wish they just offered it for the actual desktop backgrounds.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 25, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Thats what I use, for lock screen as well. I wish they just offered it for the actual desktop backgrounds.



They do.  They didn't on education but they do for pro.

Edit: Well, not exactly.  So yeah, I agree with you lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> They do.  They didn't on education but they do for pro.



Oh? Not showing up on my pro?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 25, 2019)

Windows moved it to screen saver settings.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 25, 2019)

Vario said:


> I just have a black screen.


Same here, using background with too much color makes me hard to find some folders/icons on desktop. Although right now I'm using this as wallpaper


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 25, 2019)

I just go to wallhaven.cc when I want something new. There's a good range of variety in there.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 25, 2019)

bet you all carnt guess what games my fav   



just change your desktop to what ever ya want bro.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 25, 2019)

FYI,

I have a folder on all my computers for the backgrounds, which contains ~400 or so assorted images that I have collected over the years.  Nature, military aircraft, Star Trek/space, movies, people, comic art, etc.....If anyone wants them, please buzz me


----------



## Eskimonster (Oct 25, 2019)

I use slideshow with 1 day timing, and a folder with 8500 wallpapers.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 25, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> This is the wallpaper I hate:
> View attachment 134845


I really like this one - it's crisp and clean and can easily be found as a 1080p version.
It brightens up my dark workshop surroundings and makes me feel gay and carefree.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 25, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I really wish MS would take a page out of Apples book and give us some really stunning pictures. I really liked the ones in other windows versions and the themes too.
> 
> But this new stuff from Windows 8 onward is garbage.
> 
> I dont hate the default windows background, its neutral at best. But I do wish they would atleast include something a bit more interesting.



But they do? I get greeted every day with a new high quality photo of some exotic location or animal and whatnot. Wouldn't really like MS to auto apply that to my desktop background as well, though an option wouldn't hurt.

And I believe you can easily get more of that if you like for a permanent background too



			https://support.microsoft.com/nl-nl/help/17780/featured-wallpapers
		


Yup. Surely you don't propose they bundle a few dozen wallpapers with a Windows install, do you? They used to... it was one of the things to insta delete after installing the OS... and it kinda feels like a Windows XP era solution today.



Splinterdog said:


> I really like this one - it's crisp and clean and can easily be found as a 1080p version.
> It brightens up my dark workshop surroundings and makes me feel gay and carefree.



LOL


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 25, 2019)

candle_86 said:


> Better question is why is it important. When I'm using my system i have a program up usually chrome or a games,when not in use it's locked, who just steers at the desktop



I have 3 screens.  It isn't uncommon for one of them to not have a fullscreen program on it.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 25, 2019)

candle_86 said:


> Better question is why is it important. When I'm using my system i have a program up usually chrome or a games,when not in use it's locked, who just steers at the desktop



Yeah, well... People would be upset if MS suddenly said "hey, we are removing the wallpaper feature since it's not really important".

I miss using animated GIFs as wallpapers, though....


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 25, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Same here, using background with too much color makes me hard to find some folders/icons on desktop. Although right now I'm using this as wallpaper


i still prefer dark/ black on the left side since that area will be filled by many icons and shortcuts
and darker backgrounds serve me better than colorful and bright backgrounds


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 25, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I really wish MS would take a page out of Apples book and give us some really stunning pictures.


That would just give people more of a reason to accuse MS from stealing ideas from apple than they already do.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2019)

candle_86 said:


> who just steers at the desktop



I always steer at my desktop. Much safer than steering off a cliff.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 25, 2019)

I assume the OP is referring to a clean install, in which case who at Microsoft in their infinite wisdom decided that only the Recycle Bin and Edge icons should appear on the desktop when the install has finished?
The first icon I usually hit is My Computer aka This PC, but then you have to dig down into themes to show it on the desktop. And how is that part of a theme anyway?
Bonkers.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2019)

Be pro:

```
rem Turn off Wallpaper
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Wallpapers /v BackgroundType /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v Wallpaper /t REG_SZ /d "" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v LastUpdated /t REG_DWORD /d 0xffffffff /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Colors" /v Background /t REG_SZ /d "45 125 154" /f
```

Source: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-tweaks-for-vga-benchmark.228698/


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 25, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I have some really beautiful nature and space 1440p backgrounds I can share wtih ya'll if you like


Thanks but I don't need them because I use Blatte's Backgrounds from the Exoteric Roach. My career started out as an electronics technician for air traffic control radio communications systems. So for my log in page I use Radio Tower from Gallery 26. And I have a dual monitor setup. So I use Waveform from Dual Desktops Gallery 2 for my desktop background. It's pretty cool to have the waveform stretch across both monitors. 

Note to avoid bad guys hacking the images, you have to agree to the Terms of Use to get the password needed to download the images.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 25, 2019)

Dont see the problem really. wallpaper is easy to change. But there are one back ground feature i really miss from windows 7 on windows 10 and that will be Dream scene or animated wallpaper.

I recorded an exsperiment i dit my self with a movie clip from avatar (sorry the crappy video, but is whas recorded back in 2011 with a "potato" digicam).










But else with Dream scene i cut have wallpapers like these in this video running in the back ground and if any one know a way to get Dream Scene to work in windows 10, please let me know.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 25, 2019)

Why is this a thread, literally just change it to what you want lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 25, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Why is this a thread, literally just change it to what you want lol



Partially we are all very bored, same reason you are here I imagine.


----------



## PerfectWave (Oct 25, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> The only thing that makes it a little harder is the image is just gone.  If you didn't know about it before hand, or didn't have any other machines running the older version of Windows 10, the old wallpaper is just gone.  Sure, I can change the wallpaper easy enough, but I like the old default Windows 10 one, so why waste time hunting for something else I like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those 2 wallpaper are just trash


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 25, 2019)

PerfectWave said:


> those 2 wallpaper are just trash




he really should just pick one of the 3 wallpapers I posted and use that permanently, staring at that windows logo for life makes me scared and want to snuggle with teddies under the covers 

it's just illogical and breaks the space time continuum of physics itself, that someone could choose that image over one of the ones I use...

neat analogy huh?


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 25, 2019)

There's also a 3rd Windows 10 one that Microsoft released to Insiders.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2019)

There isn't a thing what a cat picture can't fix.







xtreemchaos said:


> bet you all carnt guess what games my fav
> View attachment 134897
> just change your desktop to what ever ya want bro.


Haven't seen a mess like that since Vista themes for XP were the thing.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2019)

I use a lot from interfacelift.. and set a slide show to change every 10 mins or so.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 25, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I assume the OP is referring to a clean install, in which case who at Microsoft in their infinite wisdom decided that only the Recycle Bin and Edge icons should appear on the desktop when the install has finished?
> The first icon I usually hit is My Computer aka This PC, but then you have to dig down into themes to show it on the desktop. And how is that part of a theme anyway?
> Bonkers.



Windows 9x, Windows 2000 came with all them icons enabled by default.

20th century Windows FTW lol



Rahnak said:


> There's also a 3rd Windows 10 one that Microsoft released to Insiders.
> View attachment 134933



Oh! I got an email about that! However, I never got to download it, because I was too busy laughing at the email content. It was so formal...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2019)

I like it because the desktop can get busy. Don't need any distractions


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 26, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Partially we are all very bored, same reason you are here I imagine.


This is unironically the truest thing anyone has ever said to me on this forum. Thank you for your honesty


----------



## Mats (Oct 26, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> hate


Wow. 

It's a picture.


----------



## Susquehannock (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Rahnak (Oct 26, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Oh! I got an email about that! However, I never got to download it, because I was too busy laughing at the email content. It was so formal...


Insiders are a big deal. They deserve only the best! Haha.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 26, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Yeah, well... People would be upset if MS suddenly said "hey, we are removing the wallpaper feature since it's not really important".
> 
> I miss using animated GIFs as wallpapers, though....








						Wallpaper Engine: Animated Wallpapers on Windows
					

Use stunning live and dynamic wallpapers to customize your Windows desktop. Animate your own images to create new wallpapers or import videos and websites and share them with others!




					www.wallpaperengine.io
				




Should work? I've been using it for more than a year now and it has never failed between a wide range of full screened and highly demanding applications and games. Rock solid, low perf impact.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> I just have a black screen.


clear cmos and reset the pc to default.

not on topic,but wallpaper related and funny.
I arranged my colleague's icons into a phallus and took a screenshot,then set it as wallpaper and aligned them again.

the look on his face when he started moving them and they stayed


----------



## Mats (Oct 26, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I arranged my colleague's icons into a phallus and took a screenshot,then set it as wallpaper and aligned them again.
> 
> the look on his face when he started moving them and they stayed


After changing to the screenshot you should right click, go to _View_, and uncheck _Show desktop icons_.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 26, 2019)

Mats said:


> After changing to the screenshot you should right click, go to _View_, and uncheck _Show desktop icons_.


god damn


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 26, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> clear cmos and reset the pc to default.
> 
> not on topic,but wallpaper related and funny.
> I arranged my colleague's icons into a phallus and took a screenshot,then set it as wallpaper and aligned them again.
> ...



Win. I'm remembering this one, will sure come in handy someday.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2019)

here you go @newtekie1  source:  techspot website


----------

